# Rh



## techrons78 (Mar 18, 2015)

What is the humidity need to be at to finally seal up  your jars?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 18, 2015)

The "cure" is between 55% RH - 70% RH. Any higher than 70% and you want to take them out and paper bag, or just air them out in a long dish / tray for a couple hours, then re-jar back up to check RH again.


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd keep a close eye on anything in the 60's even. Nothing worse than not burping enough and a full moldy jar. The longest part of the cure for me is from 60-55.  Cure stops at 55 and it is what it is. I usually jar and stop daily burping once they hit 57, and let them cure long term.


----------



## MR1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I like 57 also .


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

I guess i need a hygrometer, stat... i have never had one. Just burped till they were dry. hmm, sounds like i should up my game.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

Indeed Rose! We all know they aren't needed, but when you get a Caliber IV... I mean it's just so precise and small, and such a nifty little device. MORE than worth the $20. I have two of them  

Side note; I prefer higher RH in my smoke. Interesting eh? I prefer around 62-65% RH over everything. :aok:


----------



## yooper420 (Mar 25, 2015)

I use and really like the "Boveda Humidity Packs". Use the 62% ones, other percentages are available. Have year old that`s just like freshly cured.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> I use and really like the "Boveda Humidity Packs". Use the 62% ones, other percentages are available. Have year old that`s just like freshly cured.



I'm going to have to try some of those I think  Keep reading great things about them.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

I bought 6 Boveda packs Today on Yoopers word. My RH is at 30% and Temp at 70F.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

30% in the jar???


----------



## Kraven (Apr 1, 2015)

yooper420 said:


> I use and really like the "Boveda Humidity Packs". Use the 62% ones, other percentages are available. Have year old that`s just like freshly cured.


\


Yoop, I got me a case of the Bovida and am really pleased, this is my first time using them and they rock. I like to keep my RH @60 but got the 62% Bovida packs and they are perfect.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

30% in the drying room with fans on low 27% on exhaust fan on high.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> 30% in the drying room with fans on low 27% on exhaust fan on high.



The boveda packs are for the jars you know that right? I'm not reading this like you're going to put the packs in the room and hope to increase right? Please tell me I'm exceptionally stoned and you were just stating a fact hahahah  

If that's your readings, expect a 3 or so day dry. But I think you know that


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes DOC for the jars . Your trying to add gas to the fire EH?

I am out buying mason jars and RH meters so I can jar it up before it drys out and taste like ****. 
I hate the dry/cure most stressful part.

I plan on jarring up and putting meter in jar to watch it. I have the chart on RH levels so I will follow that.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

> Yes DOC for the jars . Your trying to add gas to the fire EH



Oh no no, honestly I thought you were going to drop the Boveda packs in the room and expect it to raise.. realllllly stoned mate, sorry lol.  



> I plan on jarring up and putting meter in jar to watch it. I have the chart on RH levels so I will follow that.



Cool, good. How many days you been drying?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

4 ish days at 30% RH in dry Room. I'd rather go into jars to wet then too dry.  I will watch them like a hawk . 
My biggest fear is it taste like green/grass YUCK. The OG has such a nice smell I need the cure to bring it out more.

Any tips FANG?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> 4 ish days at 30% RH in dry Room. I'd rather go into jars to wet then too dry.  I will watch them like a hawk .
> My biggest fear is it taste like green/grass YUCK. The OG has such a nice smell I need the cure to bring it out more.
> 
> Any tips FANG?



4 days? Very good so far then. If the smell is still there (give em a squeeze) then you'll be in good shape I'd say. 

Have you done "the checklist" to see if they are ready to jar? 

My checklist is;

-Squeeze, if they rebound (return) a bit, that's a good sign. If they stay squeezed in, they need to hang longer
-Try to snap a stem.. put it up to your ear. You do NOT want it to just snap, but you want it to kinda "cringle" a little bit, you know? 
-Listen to the bud when you squeeze it. There should be a bit of a crumbling type sound. 

Biggest one is the stems for me. They need to have that certain resistance, and then the buds HAVE to return from a squeeze. Unless they don't even really move from a squeeze because they are so dense, now that's an awesome problem to have! hahahah. 

Yeah, watch the meters. 70% is hit, just pop the jars and leave open with a small fan putting air over them, for a few hours. Orrr paper bag for like 6-8 hours, orrrr leave out in a tray. You can assume many methods and ways, but those are the 3 I like to do :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Also.. mmm OG! :aok:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok so with the lids on Tight for an hour it stays at 75% RH so I open the lid and I'm gonna leave it off for a bit then place lid back on and watch.

Yes the bouds rebound when squished and the out side is crusty some stems will snap and others just bend. I'm thinking of just jarring one jar of each strain to see how it re acts then if all good finish it all of.

So with RH at 75% what would you do?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ok so with the lids on Tight for an hour it stays at 75% RH so I open the lid and I'm gonna leave it off for a bit then place lid back on and watch.
> 
> Yes the bouds rebound when squished and the out side is crusty some stems will snap and others just bend. I'm thinking of just jarring one jar of each strain to see how it re acts then if all good finish it all of.
> 
> So with RH at 75% what would you do?



Everything is sounding great! I would fill the jars 3/4 full, then "tussle" them around and put the jars on their sides. This will allow more surface area of buds to get air circulation around them. Put a small OSC fan on them. Do this for most of the rest of the day, and close them tonight. Open back up tomorrow and repeat process more than likely. It's funny, they will be rock hard and 30% RH out in the open and feel like they are drying up, then after 6-8 hours closed up in a jar they feel like wet noodles again hahahha! You need to get to the point where they are still a bit stiff in the jars, basically. I love when they finally tumble around in the jars, that shows me they are pretty much perfect


----------

